# Has Bigfoot Been Found?



## Hyperbrandon (Aug 13, 2008)

*Has Bigfoot Been Found?* Tuesday Aug 12 





Two Bigfoot hunters claim they have the body of one and plan to release a photo and what they claim is DNA evidence at a news conference in Palo Alto on Friday.
 The Bigfoot is claimed to have been found in the woods of northern Georgia by Matthew Whitton and Rick Dyer, and the claim is being supported by a Bay Area Bigfoot researcher Tom Biscardi, a multiple local Democratic candidate.
 The press release as follows. A site claiming to have the first pics is down, but heres the link in case it comes back up, although the pic top right is said to be one of the shots currently available. Other sites are suggesting this could be the real deal; who knows, well have to wait for the press conference and the proof.
*UPDATE:* Cryptomundo just loaded for me and this is the pic they have, real or not real???​FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
August 12, 2008
BIGFOOT BODY FOUND
DNA evidence and photo evidence to be presented at a
PRESS CONFERENCE
to be held on
Date: Friday, August 15, 2008
Time: From 12Noon-1:00pm
Place: Cabana Hotel-Palo Alto (A Crown Plaza Resort) 4290 El Camino Real, Palo Alto, California 94306
 Searching for Bigfoot, Inc. Menlo Park, California
Tom Biscardi, CEO
 BIGFOOT BODY FOUND - EVIDENCE AND DNA DETAILS TO BE PRESENTED AT A PRESS CONFERENCE ON FRIDAY, AUGUST 15th

FROM 12 N00N TO 1:00PM AT THE CABANA HOTEL-PALO ALTO IN PALO ALTO, CALIFORNIA
 A body that may very well be the body of the creature commonly known as Bigfoot has been found in the woods in northern Georgia.
 DNA evidence and photo evidence of the creature will be presented in a press conference on Friday, August 15th from 12 Noon to 1:00pm at the Cabana Hotel-Palo Alto at 4290 El Camino Real in Palo Alto, California, 94306. The press conference will not be open to the public. It will only be open to credentialed members of the press.
Here are some of the vital statistics on the Bigfoot body:
***The creature is seven feet seven inches tall.
***It weighs over five hundred pounds.
***The creature looks like it is part human and part ape-like.
***It is male.
***It has reddish hair and blackish-grey eyes.
***It has two arms and two legs, and five fingers on each hand and
five toes on each foot.
*The feet are flat and similar to human feet.
***Its footprint is sixteen and three-quarters inches long and five and three-quarters inches wide at the heel.
***From the palm of the hand to the tip of the middle finger, its hands are
eleven and three-quarters inches long and six and one-quarter inches wide.
***The creatures walk upright. (Several of them were sighted on the same day that the body was found.)
***The teeth are more human-like than ape-like.
***DNA tests are currently being done and the current DNA and photo evidence will be presented at the press conference on Friday, August 15th.​http://www.youtube.com/user/bigfootpolice​ 
*NEWS UPDATE: *I wanted to see the Bigfoot body just as much as everybody else, but the two Georgia Bigfoot hunters didn't impress reporters at their news conference today in California where they had promised to reveal the evidence.
It's all very hush-hush: They didnt produce a body. They said that the body is in a hidden location. They wont say where they found the creature and saw others. They wont let anyone but their own hand-picked scientists examine the body, and none were present on Friday. Hmmm, interesting.
A second round of DNA testing on the remains of a 7-foot-7, 500 pound man-ape they allege to have stumbled upon while hiking in North Georgia is still being completed, they said.
Of three samples in a preliminary DNA test, one came back inconclusive, one contained traces of human DNA and one had traces of opossum DNA  probably from something the creature ate, they said.


----------



## growdammit (Aug 13, 2008)

WOW, that guy looks familiar!  Wonder where that garden hose is going?


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 14, 2008)

Jacks beef jerky is gonna be mad! no more messin with sasquach or however you spell it.  lol thats my brother in that box.. its a hoax wait and see.


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 14, 2008)

what r they gonna find next, the sky turning blue?


----------



## growdammit (Aug 14, 2008)

They shouldve put a bag of beef jerky near it hand...  get some product endorsement... and a bong in the other


----------



## growdammit (Aug 14, 2008)

If I were more cp savy I would photoshop that onto there...

One of you more computer gifted people should do that.. and put a NORMAL t-shirt on him/her.


----------



## RaoulDuke (Aug 14, 2008)

:d


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 14, 2008)

If one of the last mysteries of the world were found and you know a huge global interest would ensue, would you keep the body of something man has been searching for in a standard house hold freezer that is far too small so its body has to be scrunched up or would you have a specialist laboratory with specially maintained humidity and temerature environment and have the 'Latest greatest find' of mans endeavour out on show on a table lain out?

There is no such thing as bigfoot or one would have been documented after the hundreds and hundreds and hundreds of searches for this mythical folklore creature.

Below are some of the names for this mythical entity.

The Wood Man
Boqs
Snanaik
Bushmen
Timber Giants
Big Figure
Bukwas/Bukwus
Wild Man of the Woods
Dzonoqua/Tsonoqua
Wild Woman of the Woods
evil seeker
Sne nah, or Owl Women
Tsadjatko, or giants
Skukum
Hecaitomixw, or Devil of the Forest
Oeh
Tsaaloh, or, Giants
Stick Indians
Sasquatch
Windigo
The Hairy Man
Nant&#8217;ina
Get&#8217;qun
Na&#8217;in, or Brushman
Koosh Taa Kaa, or Otterman
Nantiinaq
Urayuli
Miitiipi
Madukarahat, or Giant
Loo poo oi&#8217;yes
Yahyahaas
Yeti
Olayome
Oh-Mah
Stoneclad
Nun Yunu Wi
The Stone Man
Kecleh-Kudleh
Ot ne yar heh
Stonish Giants
Ge no sqwa
The Stone Giants
Ge no&#8217;sgwa
The Stone Coats
Esti Capcaki
Albatwitches
Chiye tanka
Rugaru
The Big Man
Woods Devils
See&#8217;atco
Skookum
Yi&#8217; dyi&#8217; tay
Tsiatko
Seatco
Tso&#8217;apittse
Cannibal
Ste ye hah
Splintercat
Yeahoh
So&#8217;yoko
T&#8217;oylona
Atahsaia
Char-Man
stetats
Nalusa Falaya
Shampe
Skunk ape
Swamp ape
Tornit
Ice Giant
Man-mountain
Chenoo
Gilyuk
Nyalmo
Orang Dalam
Bosjesman
Oo-el-en
Zoobie
Momo
Lizard man
Flint Monster
Kung-Lu
Stick Indian
Tuneq
Massikruman
Chuchunaa
Nakani
Nuk-Luk
Devil Monkey
Honey Island Swamp Monster
No Heads
No necks
Catamounts
Mount St. Helens gorillas
Goat man
Ft. Worth Monster
Fouke Monster
Boggy Creek Monster


----------



## akirahz (Aug 14, 2008)

HAHAH @ jack links --- what a load a ** haha -- big foot.. haha


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 14, 2008)

Looks like it's guts are just lying on it's stomach.


Gross, whatever it is.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## godspeedsuckah (Aug 14, 2008)

That SOB shot my mother in law!!!!!!!!


----------



## Runbyhemp (Aug 14, 2008)

Ha ha ... just reading down Hippy's list of alternative names.

"Lizard man"

Yes ... I see the similarities. I wonder what "scientist" named him that.

..... :rofl:


----------



## city (Aug 14, 2008)

could you imagine some poor bastard wearing a costume getting shot by those 2 and tucked into a freezer for all to see. Hey by the way has anyone seen my tall Yeti like sister? she has een missing for weeks


----------



## zipflip (Aug 14, 2008)

thats exactly probably wat happened it was some guy in the woods  screwing wit these bigfoot hunters and they actuallt shot some dude only after the testing an all will the hunters discover they bein brought up for some murder charge. or wat u think. u think if it were the case it was a mna in a suit shot by mistake thinkin it was bigfoot u think they'd get charged for murder? i mean if it looks like BF  etc and u shoot it and it is bigfoot ur famous but if u find out its just some  well made suit an a man inside would it be murder even tho u were justifiably deceived by the man in costume....
   also i started googling numerous sites talki of these exact individuals and they have been known in past to claim they are in posession of a BF body and promised to come forth wit it but never did as well as a few other hoaxes were busted by these hunters here so i guess we'll know on the 15th when they say they'll do a press release only then..


----------



## gagjababy (Aug 14, 2008)

so there was a 7ft 7 inch 500 pound human dressed in an ape costume running around the woods?


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 14, 2008)

ok i've lived in north ga my whole life and never. never ,never heard anyone say bigfoot lived here to.. never knew they were lookin for him here. its a scam to try to make some quick money for two rednecks..( most likely some family of mine) if bigfoot is real i promise he don't wanna live in ga. to many rednecks with guns..


----------



## zipflip (Aug 14, 2008)

the redneck wit guns thing was funny slowmo lol... peolly a good point tho lol
 gagjababy--- like if it was a hoax i'm sure they lied bout the wight of him i mean just look at the photo in this thread. they said he was in  a freezer... i have one them deep freezers and i bettin if he was 500 lbows and 7 ft 7 in's then i'd say he'd take up a lot more that freezer that appears in the photo
  the video i saw on youtube of these guys... man they look like hoaxers lookin to make some fame or a quick buck. wat if they dug up a body at the cemetary  a tall one and like superglued every inch of his body to the inside the bigfoot costume or maybe they  glued bunch hair on a dead body like dumpster divin at hair salon to save enough hair maybe  lol
  i'm sorry im havin fun wit this one.
 i wish it would be real tho... that'd be somethin cool finally happenin in the world.  they' even reported sighitings close to the indian reservations wound where i live few years back for a while but no proof. just witnesses in the newspapers was all. 
  if this things real.... wow i'm gonne get a fur bearer's liscense an go get me one the sucka's.  how'd u like that mounted in ur smokin room.  i got one those... smokin room wit all kinds cool lights tv stereo vid games etc... like lil pad in part the basement.   he'd look cool mounted and stuffed right at the door to it.. lol  sorry im bored im sober an outta smoke.


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Aug 14, 2008)

Will no the 15th if this is real or not. I for one hope it is. I think it will be cool.


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 14, 2008)

Its fake there is only one Big Foot and he lives in norther Ontario, Canada.LOL


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 14, 2008)

if someone DID kill bigfoot, thats really gonna piss off TENACIOUS D.


----------



## zipflip (Aug 14, 2008)

tenacious D... lmaor:rofl: 
  i hope he is and that the rumored sightings in my area are true and i encounter one out campin one night. maybe he's an all natural creature i mean all mother erth an for her an smokes some chiba himself. if not if i ever encounter him i'll be sure to try an coax him into the concept of MJ.lol

sorry a lil fictional but it sounded good.  i get a kik out this whole bigfoot thing  i really do  lol


----------



## zipflip (Aug 14, 2008)

anyone else see the youtube vid pn these guys today at all? do a serch for bigfootpolice as username or title on youtube . they seem lil back woods to me.


----------



## kaotik (Aug 14, 2008)

if it is true, and not a hoax.. i really hope they did infact 'find' it dead, and didn't kill it.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 14, 2008)

yeah...you should'nt kill things unless you know it sucks...lol...jk.but seriously, if they did find one it woulnd have to be intelligent to avoid detection for so long...prolly has it's own underground MJ garden


----------



## zipflip (Aug 14, 2008)

*yeah me too and if they did then the rest the family that they said they spotted round the area the dead one was found saw them and now probably fears all mankind watsoever and will  maybe be violent towards us  if they are revealed.  it'll be like planet of the apes.. lol they'll all come out the wodwork an retalliate against the human race now... lol.. ok i'm a stop now wit this thread  im just overtired an weirdin out as this has been the first 24 plus hours stretch i've gone witout smokin herb in over a year. it's gettin really weird now  lol*


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 14, 2008)

i think that if it were to be a real creature then its smart to hide from us. if i were something like that i wouldn't want are kind finding me.. no way no how. if we ever found one alive no matter how smart it is we would lock it up and at some point cut it open.. we shouldn't even be looking for such things.. let them alone.. jmo


----------



## POTUS (Aug 14, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> if we ever found one alive no matter how smart it is we would lock it up


Damn man, I thought at first you said "Knock it up".

I figured you knew the guys in my old neighborhood.

Hairy, warm and wiggles a lot.... that's all they need to get interested.

I'm glad I read that again..........

I'm a very sick man.........:hubba:


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Aug 14, 2008)

did they find his space ship?


----------



## POTUS (Aug 14, 2008)

zipflip said:
			
		

> if i ever encounter him i'll be sure to try an coax him into the concept of MJ.


 
Gettin HIGH with Bigfoot! Yeah man!!!

I can see it now. He stumbles into an MP party of stoners and before he can get away, he's had 14 shotguns, and 26 hash cookies and he's learning to roll a nice doobie.

Dood would be rollin on the ground laughin.....

Shaking all his hair around.

I'm seein that....


----------



## POTUS (Aug 14, 2008)

POTUS said:
			
		

> Gettin HIGH with Bigfoot! Yeah man!!!
> 
> I can see it now. He stumbles into an MP party of stoners and before he can get away, he's had 14 shotguns, and 26 hash cookies and he's learning to roll a nice doobie.
> 
> ...


 
The National Enquirer would pay BIG BUCKS for that story!


----------



## growdammit (Aug 14, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> That SOB shot my mother in law!!!!!!!!


 
NOW that is funny stuff!  I love the jerky pic too!  Priceless!

I hope it is real, but not holding my breath unless i'm smoking bongs.

Those hillside mary jane growin' mexican drug cartels should hire a sasquatch to gaurd their crops!  LOL  :chuck:


----------



## The Effen Gee (Aug 14, 2008)

here's that missing link all the humpers have been asking for....

let's not forget about the Yeti...also proven real.


----------



## growdammit (Aug 14, 2008)

Since he was placed in a freezer would that make him and abominable snow man?


----------



## zipflip (Aug 15, 2008)

upon recent further more serchin on the net on this and vidz on youtube i came cross this one ina serch it was dated august 7th this thread started the 13th.  lol  wow just watch the video you'll see the humor in it all they were just doin it as a hoax not to try to get away wit it just to get people wriled up for the weekend due to the fact of many stalkers harrassin them and even death threats sayin they crazy and inhumane for huntin bigfoot down even if he is real.  the joke is actually on all us. and that was its intention to get a rise outta people to shut them up was all... 
  they claim to still have a body but the link to the video i posted erlier for it said that there was a dr lookin at it when it was actually hios bro and that they will release the body when they feel like it..  
yeah right attention seekers                                    hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMEsD3_J2DQ


----------



## akirahz (Aug 15, 2008)

hahahah!! well fellas looks like its back to watching harry and the hendersons again! haha- mj growing n smoking with an ape-man thats pretty crazy stuff  

Nor do i believe in aliens, ghosts or any spirit claiming to be that of the dead-- but that's just me --

I have never seen or witnessed the likes, but there are too many stories to ignore it, so hence i think its the works of evil spirits creating hallucinations to fool the majority of mankind :huh: -- my thoughts are not based on something I myself conjured up.

-- but that's just me eace: , i doubt anyone else shares that same view on this forum as I but if you do that would be interesting  ---

Either way that was an interesting story, part of me wishes it we're true and that there are still crazy land creatures still roaming about.


----------



## zipflip (Aug 15, 2008)

twas quite the discussion on a mj grow site  lol


----------



## city (Aug 15, 2008)

:holysheep: 
Well think about it.. it would take alot for the scientific and religious community to debate this one. thats the same for aliens. Even if we found both sitting in a room drinking tea and talking bout coffee the christian community would deny deny deny.
Being that "GOD"made us in his own image and we have inteligence(some of us) that these others could not exist. It would totally remove that we are the chosen ones with souls and in his Image. IF for say Big F. exist, it would throw doubt. Maybe they are the chosen and live in harmony with god and his creations. we may just be an offshot virus to HIM/Her and thats why we hear nothing.
If aliens existed it would mean that GOD created life elsewere and we are the abandoned..


----------



## Hick (Aug 15, 2008)

> it would mean that GOD created life elsewere and we are the abandoned..


.........Would you blame him??.. :rofl:


----------



## city (Aug 15, 2008)

Not at all.......... i think he left along time ago.
a mixican told me this one..
God was watching a man row his boat across the lake, thinking of how far mankind has come and how smart we have become. and wanted to see what would happen if he made man dumber but not too much
the man rowing the boat was counting his strokes 1,2,3,4,5, ect.
God cut his inteligence in half
the man rowing: 2,4,6,8, ect. God thought. well he's still to smart i think i will cut it inhalf again.
 the man rowing the boat Uno, dos ,tres ,quatro.
Please dont be offended. im cool with all people....have a laugh.
todays the 15th time to find out if he is real!!!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 15, 2008)

*:ciao: *

*Maybe, Probably, that is a gorilla in the freezer.*

*However, Martians is real IMHO :aok:*

*Too many earthbound folks have seen them pesky Martians, not only those who fly the friendly skies on a daily basis. :hubba:*

*Even here among the MP populations, reports of Martians abound. OK, OK, perhaps 1 or 2 of these reports could be suspected to emminate from the :stoned: minds of someone :confused2: What about official reports of Martians hiding in the snow and disguising their vehicles as childrens toys??*

*Then again, all those pictures of them Martians at home on Mars, recently in the media, complete with roads and land scaping??*

*MP Folks, may I suggest you start looking upward into the night sky to catch a glimpse of these pesky critters. *

*I have even heard a rumor that Martians is responsible for Hermies, nute deficiencies and disasters of all kinds. I just knew it wasnt my fault on April Fools Day  {Something about them being jealous because our smoke is better than theirs I'd guess--I never had any Martian weed that was better than mine :rofl: }*

*:rant: In any event, whether this is really a BigFoot or not  I do believe them dang Martians have infiltrated this planet and I suspect further they may be among us right now, I mean, the evidence is there to be seen for the interested observer. For instance, take my initials out of MarPassion and what have you left??? Mar ssion Need I say more??? *


----------



## city (Aug 15, 2008)

maybe bigfoot is acctually a Martian gorilla. and earth is the special habitat. like a nature reserve for martian animals............... what would that make us?


----------



## zipflip (Aug 15, 2008)

we're aliens too.  u ever see the movie mission to mars? not to get all sci fi on ya all but it takes a crack pot theory and puts into a logical prospective. if any u like  space type movies  watch it its awesome.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 15, 2008)

*That could be it, eh :hubba: BigFoot is a Martian tooo :aok:   Makes sense to me too that we all be in some kinda intergalactic zoo  Someone tell the keepers I could use some Space Dust :rofl: *


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 15, 2008)

Puffin your funny as hell, i wish i was as twisted as you. but really earth is just a big fuel stop on the alien highway thru space. they run their ships on water and we have plenty. they could drop us a few seeds, as long as they don't come from uranius i hear that weed tastes like poo.


----------



## zipflip (Aug 15, 2008)

maybe thas wat all the hype is wit the bermuda triangle.  aliens  use that areaa as a fuelin station and our govt has made a peace agreement allowing them to do so hence why so many ships planes etc disappear and u always hear of people usin water and splittin the molecules in it to derive the hydrogen to power things even some hybrid experimental cars i read about.  and the reason people on erth go missing is cuz the govt doesnt want the world knowin of this existence or it would lead to world wide spread panic an utter chaos.     
  It's the men in black yo  lol


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 15, 2008)

*Zipflip may have something there, intergalactic space fueling station in the bermuda triangle area, using the methane bubbles and all :rofl:
as far as them gov'ment folks being in cahoots, I'd bet on that one too 

and as for them NASA folks who named that martian canal SnowWhite, it just shows good taste :hubba: Now if they were to call it something like Puffin's Nest,   that would be BRILLIANT :rofl:*


----------



## zipflip (Aug 15, 2008)

sounds like it could make sense huh?  lol   just rattled it off my head as i typed it  lol... 
  wat ya talkin about this martian canal they named snowwhite?  i like keepin up with the media on all the space mumbo goin on  but aint herd nothin bout snow white.  maybe they'll find seven mountain peaks or and name em after the seven dwarfs too  lol.  not makin fun ur post but the names some these people come up wit for new things discovered in space or on other planets etc...    sometimes wit the weirdness and the inability to pronounce some the words in the names for  space stuff it makes me wonder if they as some two yr old to name it an it come out   jibberish  lol like i'll name this star "alerkfagarglespictalsnitzcuminkleanus". if i found somethin in space an got to name it  i'd name it that  lol  i mean try soundin it out once...  it sounds like some  star they named some bilion light years away

i'm gonna get a dog an name him that "alerkfagarglespictalsnitzcuminkleanus".  but i'll call him  "Al" for short  lol

sorry all im a lil weird this mornin. i had a great buzz couple hours ago started wit the coffee but wasnt helpin cottonmouth much any so i just kept drinkin it failing to realize that the bitter crap was wat was causin it and i was on my second pot  woo hoo  caffein overdose an lingering high in the morning  the best lol


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 15, 2008)

*That Martian stuff is all over the net.  I particularly liked the pic from the rover that showed a Martian looking over a valley :hubba:   there is a guy on youtube  Mysterious Mars Lectures Tom Van Flandern  very good stuff *


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Aug 15, 2008)

They are supposedly having the meeting on the DNA test today. Ive seen no new news about this Bigfoot finding. But ill be sure to post anything I find. If you all see anything make sure you post it.


----------



## joe19406 (Aug 15, 2008)

imagine a crazy breed of big foot + hot @ss girl= clifford the big red dog sized kids


----------



## city (Aug 15, 2008)

OK OK i thoought they were going to give us the scoop on this thing today.. prob is the real deal and the Gov seized it and replaced it with the origanol Dead George bush and not the Robot one that is being controlled by Chaney who actually runs the Country... any ideas yet?


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 15, 2008)

:rofl: I LOVE JACK LINKS!!! It's so easy to get ppl rawled up over nuttin these days ...I love it


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Aug 15, 2008)

*NEWS UPDATE *
I wanted to see the Bigfoot body just as much as everybody else, but the two Georgia Bigfoot hunters didn't impress reporters at their news conference today in California where they had promised to reveal the evidence.
It's all very hush-hush: They didnt produce a body. They said that the body is in a hidden location. They wont say where they found the creature and saw others. They wont let anyone but their own hand-picked scientists examine the body, and none were present on Friday. Hmmm, interesting.
A second round of DNA testing on the remains of a 7-foot-7, 500 pound man-ape they allege to have stumbled upon while hiking in North Georgia is still being completed, they said.
		 Of three samples in a preliminary DNA test, one came back inconclusive, one contained traces of human DNA and one had traces of opossum DNA  probably from something the creature ate, they said.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 15, 2008)

zipflip said:
			
		

> *yeah me too and if they did then the rest the family that they said they spotted round the area the dead one was found saw them and now probably fears all mankind watsoever and will maybe be violent towards us if they are revealed. it'll be like planet of the apes.. lol they'll all come out the wodwork an retalliate against the human race now... lol.. ok i'm a stop now wit this thread im just overtired an weirdin out as this has been the first 24 plus hours stretch i've gone witout smokin herb in over a year. it's gettin really weird now lol*


we have machine guns and tanks...


----------



## zipflip (Aug 15, 2008)

dude their bigfoot not terrorists lol
..  tanks an guns  lol  good point tho.   also didnt u all get the link i posted for the video erlier last night stating they admit it a hoax
  human dna oppossum dna? .. maybe they dug up a human like i said from a grave yard a very tall fat guy and superglued hair all over him and shoved like entrails of other animals inside the body to make it look off the wall lol
  i heard they found in the stomach contents a couple double sheeseburgers from MC donalds


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Aug 16, 2008)

It says traces of human DNA. Monkeys have traces of human DNA correct?

Yo *zipflip* you no you can edit your post right? Via the edit button. Double and triple post aren't cool.


----------



## POTUS (Aug 16, 2008)

Hyperbrandon said:
			
		

> It says traces of human DNA. Monkeys have traces of human DNA correct?


 
No.

There are similarities between Human and "monkey" DNA, but Human specific DNA portions are not found in monkeys in any amounts, ever. It's that 7 percent difference that makes us unique in the animal world. Any DNA from any monkey or human would be immediately obvious to a scientist as to the species it was from by examining those portions of the genomes.

That's why it's "Human specific".

From 2007:

Members of Penn State faculty collaborated with researchers nationwide to analyze and develop the genome sequence -- a map of DNA structure that identifies functions of certain genes -- of the rhesus macaque monkey, said Webb Miller, researcher and professor of biology and computer science and engineering at Penn State.
Analysis of the sequence determined that the monkey's genome is about 93 percent similar to the human genome, Miller said.


----------



## zipflip (Aug 16, 2008)

well sorry for the double triple posts brandon. i just pposted one then somethin came to mind after i hit the post button an i guess never dawned on me to go back take more time to edit them . wats the harm in it i guess i dont understand other than takin space but sorry all the more. or is it to do wit the score for # of posts  or somethin. i guess this is easier as u go back later an edit  rather than repostin another   lol


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 16, 2008)

> It's that 7 percent difference that makes us unique in the animal world.


We're 98-99% the same as chimps...DNA wise.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 16, 2008)

And how do you find _traces_ of human DNA?  It is either human DNA or it isn't.   Opossum DNA??????  I'm ROTFLMFAO.


----------



## POTUS (Aug 16, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> We're 98-99% the same as chimps...DNA wise.


 
From 2007:

Members of Penn State faculty collaborated with researchers nationwide to analyze and develop the genome sequence -- a map of DNA structure that identifies functions of certain genes -- of the rhesus macaque monkey, said Webb Miller, researcher and professor of biology and computer science and engineering at Penn State.
Analysis of the sequence determined that the monkey's genome is about *93 percent* similar to the human genome, Miller said.

If you have more recent data that disproves this, I'd love to see it. Please provide a cite of the source.

Thanks,

Stoney.


----------



## POTUS (Aug 16, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> And how do you find _traces_ of human DNA? It is either human DNA or it isn't. Opossum DNA?????? I'm ROTFLMFAO.


 
hehe, they made Bigfoot take a piss test........and found possum dna in his pee.

BUSTED! The dude has been chowing on possums out of season!


----------



## tcbud (Aug 16, 2008)

POTUS, thanks for the laugh......
chowing on possum....YUCK!
with his teeth he looked strictly herbivore to me...


----------



## POTUS (Aug 16, 2008)

tcbud said:
			
		

> POTUS, thanks for the laugh......
> chowing on possum....YUCK!
> with his teeth he looked strictly herbivore to me...


 
Actually, I think it looks just like the bigfoot costume that is sold and has a set of human false teeth in it's mouth.

What a laugh!

Of course the pictures are blurry. If they were sharp, the fake would be instantly obvious.

B S cons ALWAYS take blurry pics.

Anyone who has ever seen a dead body knows that the eyes are wrong in the pic too.

What Bull.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm a monkey....a puffin' monkey


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 16, 2008)

potus your killin me, thought i was gonna pass out readin that.. crazy. 


 what ever that thing was, it wasn't a mountain man from georgia.. did you see its teeth. ain't no mountain man in georgia got teeth that nice, or that many.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 16, 2008)

so is this thing real or fake?..or are we still waiting for results?


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Aug 16, 2008)

Still waiting for results. There trying to keep it hush hush I guess. I really would like to no. If its real that would be great. Because then we no its out there.


----------



## growdammit (Aug 18, 2008)

ANY NEW NEWS ON THIS?????

waiting in anticipation!


----------



## zipflip (Aug 19, 2008)

growdammit said:
			
		

> ANY NEW NEWS ON THIS?????
> 
> waiting in anticipation!


hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNicxcZKMaQ here it is  proof lol

here's a link to video of entire 45 minute press conference on it
hxxp://www.king5.com/video/featured-index.html?nvid=273241&shu=1

ok i was just thinkin bout all this and doin the math oneverythin,well not number math but... and i was thinkin. in the press conf that dude befor the trackers talkin wit the beard said they literally stumbled upon it. well wat if a group of haters say other bigfoor trackers put together wit say human cadavers(sp?) bear hide possum guts lots of glue etc basically building a fake bigfot out of real actual biological flesh parts kind of a frankenstein make up bigfoot. who's to say that someone didnt just do that an leave it where they knoew these guys would find it and handle it the wway it goin. i mean nationwide circulation now on all this. the attention good an bad, the media all the hype here in this thread even etc.. only to find in the end that this is and the guys who found it actually dont know this and by the time its deemed a fake frankenstein of bigfoot planted in the woods the attention round the world will be so mass of this bigfoot finding and to only find out it was a fake basically ruining these bigfoot trackers name defame them and humiliate them. if u ask me by the way they were expressing themselves bout the other hunters/trackers out there stalkin and harrassing them etc.. this sounds far fetch but doable and elaborate enough to work if that bein someones intent on it, to crush these guy's character.
just my conspiracy theory and i'm stikin wit it this is wat i truly have a feelin it really is.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 19, 2008)

POTUS said:
			
		

> From 2007:
> 
> Members of Penn State faculty collaborated with researchers nationwide to analyze and develop the genome sequence -- a map of DNA structure that identifies functions of certain genes -- of the rhesus macaque monkey, said Webb Miller, researcher and professor of biology and computer science and engineering at Penn State.
> Analysis of the sequence determined that the monkey's genome is about *93 percent* similar to the human genome, Miller said.
> ...





> _By comparison, humans and chimpanzees share about 98 to 99 percent of their DNA._


Monkeys and chimps are different.
hxxp://www.livescience.com/health/070412_rhesus_monkeys.html
Btw, I bet we're looking at the same site for our info.


----------



## POTUS (Aug 19, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Monkeys and chimps are different. "_By comparison, humans and chimpanzees share about 98 to 99 percent of their DNA."_
> hxxp://www.livescience.com/health/070412_rhesus_monkeys.html


 


			
				National Academy of Sciences said:
			
		

> A new report in the Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences suggests that the common value of >98% similarity of DNA between chimp and humans is incorrect. Roy Britten, author of the study, puts the figure at about 95% when insertions and deletions are included. Importantly, there is much more to these studies than people realize.


 
In fact, now they're thinking it could be less than 90% for chimps, who are the closest. Much more has been learned about DNA in the last couple of years.


----------



## POTUS (Aug 19, 2008)

HERE'S THE LATEST ON THE FAKE:

The guys admitted it to be a fake. An inspector thawed the thing out and it was indeed nothing more than a costume.

Meanwhile, the two guys took off with the money they were given.....

Who'd figure?


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 19, 2008)

How'd they end up w/ cash??? Who in their right mind would just hand over cash due to some unknown person's word of their discovery of a mythical creature.!.?


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Aug 19, 2008)

did they find his space ship? I heard fairies switched the body with a costume.


----------



## HMAN (Aug 19, 2008)

Tuesday, August 19 2008

In a long statement on SearchingforBigfoot.com, Kulls reveals what he found early Sunday morning Eastern time as the body thawed out.

"I extracted some [hair] from the alleged corpse and examined it and had some concerns," Kulls writes. "We burned said sample and said hair sample melted into a ball uncharacteristic of hair."

Kulls called Biscardi in California, who told him to heat the body to speed up thawing.

"Within one hour we were able to see the partially exposed head,"
Kulls continues. "I was able to feel that it seemed mostly firm, but unusually hollow in one small section. This was yet another ominous sign."

Then came the clincher.

"Within the next hour of thaw, a break appeared up near the feet area. ... I observed the foot which looked unnatural, reached in and confirmed it was a rubber foot."

That jibes with what Jerry Parrino, owner of Internet Halloween- costume retailer TheHorrorDome.com, told FOXNews.com last week.

"It definitely looks like our [Sasquatch] costume," Parrino said after viewing photos of the body.

The Biscardi team immediately went into crisis mode. Biscardi called Whitton and Dyer at their California hotel. They admitted it was a hoax and agreed to sign a promissory note at a meeting set for 8 a.m. PDT at the hotel.

But when Biscardi got there, he "found that they had left."

"At this time action is being instigated against the perpetrators of this fraud," Kulls writes on Biscardi's Web site. "On behalf of myself I can say with certainty Matthew Whitton and Ricky Dyer [are] not the best Bigfoot trackers in the world!"

Although there are those in the Bigfoot community that believe Tom Biscardi is an innocent victim, I do not agree at all. It was Biscardi who was behind the media hype and I believe that he was well aware of the hoax.

This is not the first time Tom Biscardi has been involved with a Bigfoot hoax.

It also is very apparent that Tom Biscardi is also responsible for the perpetration of this hoax and should also be party to any and all actions being instituted against parties in this event.

The damage that has been done to the reputation and credibility of not only Bigfoot researchers but other researchers and investigators in the world of the paranormal and science of parapsychology is severe.

Tom Biscardi was a guest on The &#8216;X&#8217; Zone in January 2006 but was not asked to come back since his credibility and motives were obviously not reputable.

I have no doubt whatsoever that The Bigfoot Georgia Side Show, Tom Biscardi, Tom Whitton and Rick Dyer will prove to be the Achilles heel of the Bigfoot Community.

Rob McConnell
Host & Executive Producer,
The &#8216;X&#8217; Zone Radio & TV Show,
xxx.xzoneradio.com
xxx.xzonetv.com
Offices: (905) 575-5916
Studios: 1-877-528-8255

* With files from internet news sources.

The &#8216;X&#8217; Zone Radio & TV Shows are Divisions of REL-MAR McConnell Media Company


----------



## POTUS (Aug 19, 2008)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> How'd they end up w/ cash??? Who in their right mind would just hand over cash due to some unknown person's word of their discovery of a mythical creature.!.?


hehe, some fool paid them for photos.....first they said they would pay it back and then they boogied out of town, (with the bucks).

What a laugh!


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 19, 2008)

and they were both in law enforcement in Georgia.. some honest folks i tell ya what.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Aug 20, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> and they were both in law enforcement in Georgia.. some honest folks i tell ya what.


 
Like i have said many times, they are nothing but paid thieves.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 20, 2008)

*So much for this being a Martian :rofl: UNLESS, them Martians, being smarter than the average bear, simply substituted the rubber suit for the real BIGFOOT corpse :hubba:  Beam Me UP Scotty :rofl: *


----------



## POTUS (Aug 20, 2008)

Yeah, I hear they got paid 50,000.00 bucks for nothing but the permission for some turkey to take photos of it.

P.T. Barnum said it right; "There's a sucker born every minute".

I'm thinking of starting my own thing now. 50K for photos of real ghost. I caught it in my attic and I've trapped it in a ghost proof box that I'll only open on the next month with 5 Tuesdays.

I will however, allow one photographer to take pics of it while I hold it back from escaping. It's invisible, but it'll show up in photos after I'm paid.

Any takers?


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 20, 2008)

POTUS said:
			
		

> Yeah, I hear they got paid 50,000.00 bucks for nothing but the permission for some turkey to take photos of it.
> 
> P.T. Barnum said it right; "There's a sucker born every minute".
> 
> ...


 
:yay: :clap: :woohoo: *My palms start itching when I even think of the potential to exploit the sensationalist media and get them to pay me for it.  SM, get that martian spaceship ready, eh I've got a bearskin rug and some milar hanging in the barn  ya think them martians got antlers* :hubba: 

 :rofl:


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 20, 2008)

you guys are killin me


----------



## zipflip (Aug 21, 2008)

POTUS said:
			
		

> Yeah, I hear they got paid 50,000.00 bucks for nothing but the permission for some turkey to take photos of it.
> 
> P.T. Barnum said it right; "There's a sucker born every minute".
> 
> ...


\
i havve hunted and tracked an captured an invisible monster.  he's in my basement locked in.   thousand bucks i'll show him to u   LMAOR  lol


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 21, 2008)

*I'm telling you all, Potus has got a great idea here :aok:  WE need to cash in on this sensationalistic crapola :woohoo: 

 I'm thinking we catch a Martian, perhaps MarPassion would volunteer :clap:  that name can easily be changed to marssion by just dropping two initials of my name    coincidence???  I think not :hubba:

Ok, so we got this here marssion see, yeah that's it and he is hiding in a safe place, we can put you in contact with him for a measly 1 million $USD$ *

*I'm feeling richer already*


----------

